# Crufts 2012 - Pics of Xia and Leon



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

Not got any pics through of Quinny yet - but here are Xia and Leon in their classes - and a view of my birthday party in the benching!

Leon (Caleykiz the Dargon Prince of Spellweaver) standing - he's the one on the right 









Leon on the move









Xia (Caleykiz Cosmic Dancer at Spellwaver) standing









Xia on the move









Xia on the move









And finally my firend's mum wondering what to do with all the left-over food and drink!


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

so Beautiful the both of em!:001_wub:

good to see the wine was flowing  hope you had a really lovely Birthday x


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

noushka05 said:


> so Beautiful the both of em!:001_wub:
> 
> good to see the wine was flowing  hope you had a really lovely Birthday x


Thank you Noush - I think they're beautiful too, but then I'm biased 

I did have a lovely birthday - it was fabulous! It's always around Crufts, but this is the first time it's ever fallen on pastoral day - so we made the most of it!


----------



## Dober (Jan 2, 2012)

Great pictures, I loved watching the collies  Who was the judge for this class?


----------



## shetlandlover (Dec 6, 2011)

Your friends always put on a good nosh at crufts. I remember last year, we missed each other but I saw your food table and wanted to go and munch on some. 

I didn't get to come this year, so couldn't help you finish it all.

Both Leon and Xia are stunning, very lovely!


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

Dober said:


> Great pictures, I loved watching the collies  Who was the judge for this class?


Dogs were judged by Caroline Ward and bitches by Vic Salt.


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

shetlandlover said:


> Your friends always put on a good nosh at crufts. I remember last year, we missed each other but I saw your food table and wanted to go and munch on some.
> 
> I didn't get to come this year, so couldn't help you finish it all.
> 
> Both Leon and Xia are stunning, very lovely!


Thank you hun xx

We could have done with some help - we shared it out with everyone but we still ended up taking stuff home


----------



## BeagleOesx (Oct 9, 2009)

Gorgeous dogs :001_wub:

Looking at those bottles of wine, I hope you weren't drunk in charge of a dog in the ring :lol:


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Beautiful dogs


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

fantastic!!! happy birthday...


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

BeagleOesx said:


> Gorgeous dogs :001_wub:
> 
> Looking at those bottles of wine, I hope you weren't drunk in charge of a dog in the ring :lol:


Hic ....... not a drop touched my lips ossifer ....... hic 



Nicky10 said:


> Beautiful dogs


Thank you 



cheekyscrip said:


> fantastic!!! happy birthday...


And thank you too


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

lovely pics of the dogs xx.

gosh you BC folk know how to party next i'm round to yours lol x


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

dexter said:


> lovely pics of the dogs xx.
> 
> gosh you BC folk know how to party next i'm round to yours lol x


We certainly do - and you'd be more than welcome!


----------



## Superash (Aug 23, 2011)

Great piccies :thumbup: your dogs are beautiful !!!


----------



## AlexJC (Jan 25, 2012)

Lovely pictures of your dogs


----------

